# Mechanic recommendations- Glasgow area



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi guys, 
Following on from this: 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=150433

I am looking for a good, trustworthy mechanic to have a look at the Fabia and see whats up and get it sorted again.

I don't want to put it into Skoda as they will only fook it up and charge a fortune. 
SO, can anyone recommend someone- and someone who won't charge a fortune ?

TIA 
Ally


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I use a guy who I think is very good and reasonable. Granted, he specialises in Volvos but there are all sorts of cars about his place, he also usually has a spare car for you if you need it.
It is Volvomax in Shettleston, Dougie, about 5 mins from junction 11, just after the Fort from your direction, His number is 0141 774 5238. his phone is always busy but persevere or do like me and take a run over.
Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I take all my cars to Knox Bros in East Kilbride.

01355 245706

Hope you get it sorted out mate!

:thumb:


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

good guy by the name of adam in Baltic street in Dalmarnock 

pm me if you want his number

he's an ex nissan hitec but has a wealth of experience in all sorts and is bloody reasonable too


have to second dougie at volvomax as well though never heard a bad ward agains the guy


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Audi/VW Repair centre

http://audivwrepaircentre.co.uk/index.html


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks guys

Will be visiting that place in bothwell, but noticed on their site that they valet every car as "a thank you" - No thanks to that


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

If it turns out to be tracking issues from the problems you have listed then I can highly recommend a place called Pro Grip.

ProGrip
8 Canal Bank
Bonnybridge, FK4 2BP
01324 810 111

The owner, John, has a Fabia vRS himself so I'm sure he'll sort you out!


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

S-X-I said:


> If it turns out to be tracking issues from the problems you have listed then I can highly recommend a place called Pro Grip.
> 
> ProGrip
> 8 Canal Bank
> ...


Is this all he does ? Or is he a mechanic too ?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

He is a mechanic too so I'm sure he would be able to help you out with your problems.

He says he specialises in Fords as he used to be an old Ford Tech but he is willing to do anything.


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Last question lol , you know if hes open saturdays and if so what hours ?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Not sure if he's open on Saturdays, might be worth giving him a call in the morning :thumb:


----------



## msherry21 (Jun 24, 2007)

http://www.olbermotive.com/

I Wouldn't take my cars anywhere else!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I use these Guys Callum is the dogs danglies and you usually see some nice car when your there http://checkpoint.boschauto.co.uk/


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Any update on this Ally?


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry guys forgot to post up; I went to the place in bothwell that Grizzle linked. They had a good 30minutes look at it on ramp etc and took it a drive, would seem that the tracking is just badly out and will need new discs in the not too distant future.


----------

